# Whoo hoo!



## 480sparky (Apr 2, 2012)

New toy!







Nikkor 105mm F/2.8 AF-D


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Cool! Now use it and awe us with some awesome images!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 2, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Cool! Now use it and awe us with some awesome images!



Wait......... what?


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 2, 2012)

i think your white balance is off.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 2, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> i think your white balance is off.



It was just a quick-n-dirty shot, not really intended for the mag cover.


----------



## groan (Apr 2, 2012)

That's the same series as my 60. Awesome. Congrats! 

Added from my Galaxy S2 via TapATalk!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 2, 2012)

First test shots:

Unedited:







(near-full-size original here)



After editing:








(near-full-size original here)


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 2, 2012)

The best it can get:

The lens, focused as close as it will go, with my 12-, 20- and 36-mm auto macro tubes:






Same size image as above, but cropped from it's original image (lower left area, roughly a 650% crop):


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 2, 2012)

anyone else hear subway $5 foot long commercial in their head?


----------



## Bo4key (Apr 2, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> anyone else hear subway $5 foot long commercial in their head?



Now I do.....


----------



## pgriz (Apr 3, 2012)

The only real problem with your getting that lens that I can see, is now you'll be posting whatsits that truly will be undecipherable because you'll be shooting at near microscopic scales.  On the other hand, there's opportunity for new and unexpected (micro) vistas...  Congrats!


----------



## lorigon27 (Apr 4, 2012)

This thread gave me an idea that could so send me to prison!!


----------



## lorigon27 (Apr 4, 2012)

Who makes a good printer?


----------

